# Where is the Nipple



## vtxman

I have been hearing alot about the Nipple. I dont know much about this spot. I have a Proline 20 ft sport 70 gal. with new 150 Suzuki and want to venture out farther If I leave from PNS pass, how long would it take me to reach this spot. 

Couple of questions, How far is it, what are the gps#, what fish would I find and how long would it take to get there.


----------



## Tuna Man

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Nipple - N29 51.054 W87 05.571 (35 miles bearing 159) 

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">As far as how long a trip:banghead:banghead lets see..after leaving the pass and at 1 MPH I'd say 35 hours:banghead:banghead:banghead @ 70 MPH I'd guess 30 minutes. Your question is like asking if it is going to rain tomorrow, and I'd have to say..Yes there is a 100% chance of rain.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## P-cola_Native

It's the closest point to the hundred fathom curve from p-cola. Good for wahoo and dolphin.


----------



## Dylan

Didnt you Dad ever have that talk with you???oke


----------



## Sea-r-cy

35 miles is a long way in a 20' boat. Make sure you leave a float plan with a responsible person, watch the weather closely, and make sure your boat/safety equipment is 100%.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## DavidT

thats a good ways in a 20ft boat. I dont know how your fuel economy is but make sure you bring extra gas tanks just incase. Make sure you got sea tow/ boatus tow. If possible find a boating buddy also. float plan. extra bilge pump. etc


----------



## floater1

pick your days for sure use to make the trip in a 96 17'cape horn


----------



## Herculined

You don't need a boat to find the nipple, just quick wit and a charming personality. A bed or couch doesn't hurt either.


----------



## chasintales

Hey man,

I am sure that you have enough range to get there, troll , and get back. The only thing is that the nipple is a very large area and it is hit or miss. I would #1 - wathc for a good weather window, #2 - wait until you hear some steady reports. This year, the wahoo seem to be closer to the edge in the 250-300 foot range. The dolphin are all over, but you need to find a good rip or some weeds. Now two years ago, the nipple was the place to be, but watch the reports and see where in the nipple the fish are being caught. Keep it safe and the fishing is a lot better.

Chris


----------



## Chris V

I generally fish the 50 fathom line to the north of the nipple. I have a zig-zag type course running back and forth across the line from about 280ft back out to about 400ft covering different depths along the contour. We always seem to be more productive up shallower working the steeper grade of the 50 than the slower sloping 100 fathom line. Like mentioned above it changes all the time but if I wanted wahoo and blackfin I'd work the shallower line.

Here's a coordinate that will get you to the 50 fathom in a usually productive area. I start here and work my way SW along the line.

29 58.11, 87 00.46

I just realized this thread is a couple months old


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *tunapopper (10/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this thread is a couple months old




Never too later for good advice. Nice post that will be helpful to someone. 



For us 39 fathoms is the majic number for wahoos. I think there are ancient beaches from the ice age at that depth or something. I know thats what formed a lot of the major edges for us.


----------



## Chris V

I like wahoo fishing up shallower too, especially with a wire line outfit. Not sporting but it fills the box and its still a lot of fun. That 300-400' range is nice cause you get wahoo, blackfin, dolphin, whites, blues, sails and the whole run of it without too much bonito and cuda interference.


----------



## Boatjob1

What was the question again? :bowdown


----------



## Chris V

"Baby, you make me wish I had three hands!"---Benny from Total Recall


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

whoa!


----------

